# New eBay Store



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

After several months of experimentation and frustrations our new eBay store seems to be functioning. Thanks to Jim for his patience and persistence.

Creative Sound on eBay.

We will be adding things regularly. If you are in Canada we will have to connect regarding shipping and applicable taxes.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Congrats on the new eBay store. That should definitely get the new speakers kits a lot of exposure.


----------

